# Medium/full coverage foundation for oily acne prone face?



## korina981 (Aug 2, 2007)

for a few weeks i've been using MUFE's Mat Velvet + which was perfect... perfect color match, awesome medium to full coverage, oil control etc... but i can easily tell it's what's making me break out lately *sigh* ... i knew it was too good to be true






does anyone have any reccs for alternative foundations? (liquid please)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation! ITs my HG foundation!!! I have extremely sensitive acne prone skin and this is the only full coverage foundation that wont brake me out. I absolutely love it! Also if you are looking for a bit of a more sheer coverage, for like summer or something there tinted moisturizer is totally awesome! Ser, I would rec this to anyone who has acne prone skin like mine.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's a few threads that might help:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ily+foundation

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...tion+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...tion+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...tion+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...tion+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...tion+oily+skin

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ily+foundation


----------



## SarahStarFlower (Aug 2, 2007)

I use Stila's Oil Free Foundation. It's $30 for a bottle, but it lasts me a long time. It's not really an HG, though, I'm still looking myself


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 3, 2007)

i like colorstay by revlon


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

Instead of a liquid foundation, try a mineral foundation. Like Bare Escetuals, or Everyday minerals because they provide natural SPF protection and don't clog your pores.

-Anna-


----------



## korina981 (Aug 3, 2007)

well i used to use Ocean Mist MMU but was unhappy with the coverage so that is why i ended usuing MUFE ... i just ordered samples of Monave MMU concealer-foundation... i'll see how that goes


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Annatastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Instead of a liquid foundation, try a mineral foundation. Like Bare Escetuals, or Everyday minerals because they provide natural SPF protection and don't clog your pores.-Anna-

I agree...I have oily acne-prone skin and BE has helped a lot!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 3, 2007)

Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Foundation SPF 15 provides buildable coverage--medium to full--and comes in a huge range of shades. It's really good...Also Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation is quite good, too.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 4, 2007)

mineral foundations are really great for oily skins, i was goign to suggest you'd try some brands, but if you prefer liquid, it's up to you. may i suggest MAC's blot powder over your liquid foundation?


----------



## korina981 (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the responses. i actually got my monave samples and was shocked that it gave as much coverage as the MUFE did. i'm very pleased to be going back to MMU


----------



## Sophia (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww really the MUFE broke you out?? And I had hopes because I have the same proble, I'm oily/Acne prone and I want a medium to ful coverage fndt!! I guess we both searching


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 13, 2007)

Bare Escetuals has irritant bismuth i would recommend AN haha been using it for only 2 days but its a true blend in to skin typa mmu


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting the links Aquilah!

Please do a search before posting a new thread!


----------

